# Bombón



## mslipsbr

Olá!

Alguém poderia me dizer o que significa a expressão "bombón" quando usada como saudação numa mensagem, assim: "bombón! (...)? 

A palavra tem o mesmo sentido de "gostosa" em português?

Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Provavelmente é uma forma terna de se dirigir a alguém, o mesmo que '_docinho_'.


----------



## Mangato

Bombón e um _piropo; _um jeito de qualificar a uma pessoa muito bela e atraente. Gostosa

- _Esta mujer es un bombón._

Não é palavrão, mas precisa de ter confianza para se dirigir assim a uma pessoa. Há algúns anos era exclusivo para às meninas. Hoje tanto faz. Ouví dizer que o Brad Pitt é um bombón


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Es afectivo sí, y agrego algo, por aquí si alguien te envía un mensaje de texto (que hace poco conocés), o aparece como saludo en el chat, etc... Mmmmm, solamente con confianza y en el contexto adecuado es agradable, de lo contrario es medio verde (no llega a ordinario o vulgar, pero no cae muy bien en general).


----------



## vf2000

Recomendo cuidado com a palavra "gostosa". Muita gente considera uma ofensa. Eu me incluo neste grupo.


----------



## mslipsbr

Bem, então bombón sempre terá esse sentido sensual? Talvez algo como gato/gata em português? 

Em nenhuma hipótese "bombón!" significará somente um "garota!" ou "garoto!", numa saudação inicial? Estou especialmente interessada no uso desta expressão na Argentina... 

Obrigada pelas respostas!


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina se usa la palabra bombón como piropo. Significa _linda _o_ lindo, _dependiendo del sexo de la persona a la que está dirigido el mensaje y no es vulgar sino coloquial. Por esto, como indica Ivonne, debe darse cierto contexto para que su utilización no parezca fuera de lugar o demasiado confianzuda, pero en ningún caso es vulgar como puede ser _gostosa_.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

mslipsbr said:


> Bem, então bombón sempre terá esse sentido sensual? Talvez algo como gato/gata em português?
> 
> Em nenhuma hipótese "bombón!" significará somente um "garota!" ou "garoto!", numa saudação inicial? Estou especialmente interessada no uso desta expressão na Argentina...
> 
> Obrigada pelas respostas!


 
Una situación bastante común es el pasar de una chica y que un hombre le diga: "hola bombón..."

Ese "hola bombón" puede ser dicho de tantas maneras cuanto hombres multiplicado por 1000; pero identifico estas para ejemplificar los distintos efectos que puede ocasionar:

- "Hola bombón" acompañado de una mirada muy fija, cuasi abusiva, seguido de un gesto como el de morderse el labio inferior dejando entrever los dientes...   (inclusive en otros países están penalizadas este tipo de prácticas)

- "Hola bombón" acompañado de un lenguaje corporal respetuoso y una sonrisa amena  (no se penalizan este tipo de prácticas )

- "Hola bombón" de un compañero de trabajo, aunque haya mucha confianza, aunque ni te mire, que pasa por el pasillo haciéndose el cancherito...  No es ordinario, no es vulgar, es desubicado y decadente.

Es inútil dar más ejemplos porque el papel más importante es, definitivamente, el acompañamiento que se le dá con el cuerpo y el efecto que cause depende mucho de las personalidades.  Particularmente a mí, me parece inodora e incolora, suele desagradarme pero no molestarme especialmente. 

Beso,
Ivonne

Nota: no creo que haya una causa-efecto predeterminada como en las leyes de la naturaleza.


----------



## mslipsbr

Obrigada mais uma vez pelas respostas super completas!

Assim como o "gostosa", me parece que a possível vulgaridade da palavra "bombón" depende muito da forma como ela é utilizada, entonação e linguagem corporal do locutor. 

"Gostosa" não é, em si, uma expressão vulgar - é um elogio que pode ser indesejado por ter sido usado num contexto inapropriado. 

Saludos!


----------



## garotinarg

mslipsbr said:


> Bem, então bombón sempre terá esse sentido sensual? Talvez algo como gato/gata em português?
> 
> Em nenhuma hipótese "bombón!" significará somente um "garota!" ou "garoto!", numa saudação inicial? Estou especialmente interessada no uso desta expressão na Argentina...
> 
> Obrigada pelas respostas!


 
Dices que en portugues se dice gato /gata?
en Argentina si le dices eso a alguien resultaría una ofensa por ejemplo gata referido a una mujer es un insulto algo así como mujer ligera que saca dinero a los hombres y gato referido a un hombre es como decirle ladron
Bombón se usa mucho como una expresión tierna entre personas con cierto grado de confianza como se expresó mas arriba .En lo personal considero linda la expresión.Saludos


----------



## coquis14

"Gato/a" tem a mesma conotação do que "bombón" em espanhol.

Saudações


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tenho um amigo boliviano que, quando vê uma garora deslumbrante na rua, exclama: *!Qué bombonazo!*


----------



## argentinodebsas

garotinarg said:


> Dices que en portugues se dice gato /gata?
> en Argentina si le dices eso a alguien resultaría una ofensa por ejemplo gata referido a una mujer es un insulto algo así como mujer ligera que saca dinero a los hombres y gato referido a un hombre es como decirle ladron
> Bombón se usa mucho como una expresión tierna entre personas con cierto grado de confianza como se expresó mas arriba .En lo personal considero linda la expresión.Saludos




Decirle _gato_ a una mujer es tratarla de prostituta, decirle _gato_ a un hombre es tratarlo de bobo, estúpido, gil, boludo y salame, todo junto.


----------



## Mangato

Parece claro, que en Argentina como en otras partes el lenguaje es bastante machista. Aquí  gato no tiene ese significado.

Tanto para hombre o mujer ser una gato significa ser extremadamente ágil. Felino.
También es un apelativo con que se conoce a los habitantes de Madrid, sin sentido peyorativo alguno.


----------

